# VW Golf MK6 GTi - It 'snow joke



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi there guys. I'll try keep this intro short and sweet. This is my first proper detail, I've been wanting to get into doing this myself as I've been watching other peoples work for years now. So finally got myself sorted with everything needed, and got cracked on.

First car - MK6 VW Golf GTi. This is my friend Ryan's car, I agreed to detail this for him as I'd wanted to work on something new, challenging, and something that looked good in the photo's. May I add that my friend Jack (Ryan's brother in law) who already does mobile valeting helped out massively with this car, and covered the whole interior side of the work plus the engine bay. Props! As mentioned this is our first proper detail, but advice and criticism is appreciated… Just go easy on us 

Even though this was a non-profit detail for a friend, we wanted to treat it as if we were being paid at the end of the detail and, and get a feel for what it's like being a pro.

Few tools/products used, probably miss something out.

DAS6pro DA
Pressure washer
Air compressor
WetVac

Various cut/polish/finish pads
Poor Boys SSR3.0
AF Triple
Megs shampoo
Megs clay
Megs QD as lube
AF Trim restore
Chem Guys Extreme Top Coat
Autosol metal polish

So basically we had planned for this detail to happen on the 14/15th of Jan, we didn't have any other time available so it had to be done on this day… What a day for us to choose :/ We're more than aware this job should have been put on hold, but we wanted to get it done. So we did!


Arival by Sam Exley, on Flickr

As we set off over to the job, the snow had started to make an appearance, not really settling on the ground, but steadily getting heavier. As we arrived, as the photo shows the golf had a decent covering of snow, so we set about getting the majority of this off and rinsing the car down. There's not many wash stage photos for obvious snow reasons 

Thankfully we had a half decent space out of the snow to work in, just had to drag out the track Leon what lives there first.


Leon by Sam Exley, on Flickr


Starting by Sam Exley, on Flickr


StartOfDay by Sam Exley, on Flickr

We really were up against it coming to the washing stage, the snow was now coming down pretty heavy, and settling on everything it touched, even the warm surface of our half washed car, haha! Regardless we battled on, got the car washed, rinsed and pulled inside for the first inspection.

All the usual wash stages were covered, lambs wool mitt, detailing brushes etc etc. Wheels and arches washed with APC and AS Smart wheels

Car outside for rinse then pulled back in for claying. It was apparent that the car had never been clayed, the top half of the car wasn't overly bad, but the lower half pulled some pretty heavy contamination off the paint.


Wash2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


Clay2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


Clay1 by Sam Exley, on Flickr

After claying, the car was pulled back out for another rinse, wash, and rinse again.


AfterclayWash by Sam Exley, on Flickr


AfterclayRinse by Sam Exley, on Flickr

The full car was then dried using MF drying towels and compressed air in all the small areas etc. We then had our first proper chance to see what we were up against, and what state the paintwork was in. With the car been a 2010 model, we thought it wouldn't be that bad, but we were wrong. We could clearly see evidence of bad car washing techniques via swirls and RDS, as well as the paint generally looking dull and lifeless.

Prepped and taped up


TapePrep by Sam Exley, on Flickr

A few pictures of the paintwork before any correction processes. (images aren't great, but swirls and scratches still noticeable)


BeforeWIng by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BeforeWing2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BeforeRearquarter by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BeforeDoor by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BeforeBPillar by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Now some 50/50 shots, and a few afters (again pictures not great, still getting used to this, and probably should of taken more afters!)


50.50Quarter by Sam Exley, on Flickr


50.50Door by Sam Exley, on Flickr


AfterRearquarter by Sam Exley, on Flickr


AfterBonnetReflection by Sam Exley, on Flickr


AfterBPillar by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Whilst all the correction and polishing was being carried out, Jack cracked on with the interior and engine bay, sorry no before pictures, we really were up against time!


HenryWetvac by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Even though the seats came across as pretty clean, this proves not…


MuckyWater by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Interior after

InteriorAfter by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Engine bay cleaned, rinsed, dried, treated


BayTreat by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BayAfter by Sam Exley, on Flickr


BayAfter2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Exhaust tips seen to.

Before

ExhaustBefore by Sam Exley, on Flickr

After

ExhaustAfter by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Half way through the first day I got some new pads hand delivered on location by a top bloke from OCD Care Care, which I tried out and got on very well with, getting impressive results.


NewPads by Sam Exley, on Flickr

After correction and polishing, the paint was looking very good, we were finally seeing our work paying off… A few pictures before sealing.


Progression4 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


Progression3 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


Progression2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr

We then made sure all surfaces were thoroughly cleaned and ready for sealing, just a couple of shots from this stage. The wheels were also given two coats of sealant.


Sealing by Sam Exley, on Flickr


WheelSeal by Sam Exley, on Flickr

After finishing late on day two, it was very dark, so we said we'd pop back as soon as the weather is half decent to get some shots… The day after and following week was snowy as hell, and just as we thought it was clearing, it snowed like mad again!

So two weeks after the detail, still no decent weather, but no snow… We headed over to the owner Ryan's to get some snaps hoping the rain would hold off, but did it? Did it heck! Regardless we couldn't wait any longer to finish off getting pictures, as he wanted to read up on the job on here and see all the pictures, and I wanted to hear from you lot. So… Crap finished pictures in the rain, with dull lighting and water on the lens etc etc 

Bear in mind these shots are taken after the car sat with snow, ice and rain on it for two weeks, as soon as the sun comes out I'm going to wash and take the car out to get some real nice photos and reflection shots


InteriorAfter2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


FinishedRain by Sam Exley, on Flickr


FinishedRain3 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


FinishedRain4 by Sam Exley, on Flickr


FinishedRain2 by Sam Exley, on Flickr

And a two week after snow and ice beading shot


Beading by Sam Exley, on Flickr

Guys, if you've got this far, thanks very much for taking the time, any comments are appreciated or advice that you think could help, apart from taking crap pictures, we're aware of that 

Thanks again :driver:

EDIT!!

Finished (crap iPhone) shots added from last page!

So I finially got over to see the golf in decent weather, despite it sat in all the crap weather for weeks it didnt look too bad, still in need of a good wash to get rid of all the dried water marks etc!

The plan was for Jack to see to the TT for a quick maintanence wash, and for me to clean the golf(s) and get some nice shots.... But I only went and forgot to take my camera over didnt I 

iPhone pictures it is, sorry!

So, washing the GTi










And washing the TT










Few finished shots of the GTi in the sun, sooo wish I had remembered the Nikon!














































Thought I'd give mine a quick going over whilst the gear was out



















Again thanks for looking guys, and hopefully the next write up I do will be in full from start to finish, more in depth and photographed better!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks good. the weather is a pain at the minute. lovely looking car


----------



## saxo1124 (Oct 26, 2012)

Still got great finish and shine even after a week of rubbish weather. Great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Excelent work!


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

S9XLY said:


>


You shaved the car's mustache!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Really nice,if only a black GTI could stay looking that clean for more than a few hrs this time of the year. Spent a good few hrs on mine sunday but pi***ng down now ready for the drive home.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work on a cracking looking car. Great job under the conditions, car looks stunning.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice love the interior


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome job on an awesome car, what is the red car under the cover :argie:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work and attention to detail under some challenging conditions.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice work!

how did you dry the interiour after wet vacuum it?


----------



## Vincent007 (Jan 29, 2013)

hmm that is great work.. I like you garage where you do the waxing process.. When you got the car there is great snow on the roof and you completely wipe out the snow and water. But I feel so bad when we wash the car and same day got a heavy rain.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice! love these cars


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice one & on the best car on earth of course!  :thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow very nice mate.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks impressive


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Excellent work! How do you like the Poorboys line of Polishes? I'm looking for a couple medium grade polishes that are not SMAT/Non deminishing abbrassive, but don't know which to settle for.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Really nice turn around on the golf, top work.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice, Also liking the mk1 leon track car.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone, impressed with the replies, means a lot and eggs us on to get the next detail underway. Audi S3 and Audi RS4 next :thumb:



dubber said:


> Awesome job on an awesome car, what is the red car under the cover :argie:


Thanks, it's the Leon track car in another picture 



Wout_RS said:


> very nice work!
> 
> how did you dry the interiour after wet vacuum it?


Thanks! After the wet vac the car was dry hoovered, and left with the heaters on warm and engine running for a short time, then the following day the doors and boot were open pretty much all day so it dried out just fine 



Sheep said:


> Excellent work! How do you like the Poorboys line of Polishes? I'm looking for a couple medium grade polishes that are not SMAT/Non deminishing abbrassive, but don't know which to settle for.


This is my first time using a PB polish, it worked really well for what I wanted, but haven't used it enough or other polish's to compare it to really. I'm still learning and seeing what works best for me, might be worth asking someone that's been doing this a while :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good to see more members man enough to wash in the weather.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice job on GTI, :thumb:.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

The snow tache was cool! Incredible car matey


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks like you had your work cut out with the weather


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

So I finially got over to my firend Ryans again to see the golf, despite it sat in all the crap weather for weeks it didnt look too bad, still in need of a good wash to get rid of all the dried water marks etc!

The plan was for Jack to see to the TT for a quick maintanence wash, and for me to clean the golf(s) and get some nice shots.... But I only went and forgot to take my camera over didnt I 

iPhone pictures it is, sorry!

So, washing the GTi










And washing the TT










Few finished shots of the GTi in the sun, sooo wish I had remembered the Nikon!














































Thought I'd give mine a quick going over whilst the gear was out



















Again thanks for looking guys, and hopefully the next write up I do will be in full from start to finish, more in depth and photographed better!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

still looking good and good to see its had a shave lol. liking your gti with the black badge.


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Cracking work!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great! Love the mk6 gti's. You from NI then?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice work. Very nice garage too


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks bazz, it's a diesel but with Gti lower grills and splitter 

Cheers franzpan, but no, West Yorkshire! Why'd you say that


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Good stuff, black is such a good colour to work on


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Love the Golf GTI - Love the work you've done!

Your Golf is not too shabby either 

Maris


----------

